# East River Navarre Feb 7, 2015



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Got this nice 14 pound striper this morning while trolling for speckled trout on the East River in Navarre. I caught him about 1/2 mile upstream from the 87 bridge on a chartreuse/white berkley gulp jerk bait, rigged on a weighted weedless hook. Unfortunately, that was about all the action we had today even though we ran a lot and fished some other places. Not sure where the trout are now, except maybe in Mulat Baylou, LOL. Also, not sure why my last two stripers both weighed 14 pounds. Weird. AP


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Nice one


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Sweet catch, way to go man! Can't complain about that. I'd love to get a nice striper.


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

Very nice fish. I've been going to fish the area but never have. Good for you.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Nice Striper. Explanation: Same year class.


----------



## sunnyjim (Oct 24, 2013)

Great fish!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

All the trout are in the mouth of the mobile delta. I got buddy's who are catching 30-60 trout a day over there on live shrimp


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Best time to fish East River IMO. Feast or famine, but the boat traffic that the river is seeing from Mar to Sep has been thru the roof the last few years. I live less than 5 mins from the launch and always seem to drive to Yellow just because the lot seems full all the time. Great striper!!!


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks Cat for the info. I've been having trouble getting many trout this year. Thanks everybody for the compliments on the fish. Hey AUGUY, when you get back, let me know if you want to hit the water. I think we probably live in the same neighborhool as I am also about 5 minutes from that launch ramp. AP


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

Amarillo Palmira said:


> Got this nice 14 pound striper this morning while trolling for speckled trout on the East River in Navarre. I caught him about 1/2 mile upstream from the 87 bridge on a chartreuse/white berkley gulp jerk bait, rigged on a weighted weedless hook. Unfortunately, that was about all the action we had today even though we ran a lot and fished some other places. Not sure where the trout are now, except maybe in Mulat Baylou, LOL. Also, not sure why my last two stripers both weighed 14 pounds. Weird. AP


 AP---- Your fish may have been from the same year-class stocking (2010-2011). Congrats on two nice fish. Now go catch one on Escambia River and you have a river slam.............:thumbup:


----------

